# cara stanley insert stove



## DesignA (26 Aug 2010)

hi, can anyone recommend the cara stanley insert stove


----------



## phalley66 (28 Aug 2010)

*Stanley Inserts*

I have put in these for two of my customers in the last couple of months and they have found them very good & had no complaints. It comes with the parts to connect to the chimney so no extra parts were needed to fit it.


----------



## DesignA (9 Sep 2010)

*cara stove insert with a wooden fire surround.*

A stanley installer came out to us. because we have a timber surround fireplace with a clearance of only 175mm they have advised us against it. they state we need an extra 175mm recommended by stanley. has anyone a cara stove insert with a wooden fire surround.


----------

